
Show HN: Karate – a DSL for writing web-service API acceptance tests - ptrthomas
https://github.com/intuit/karate
======
dozzie
Plenty of work that would be totally unnecessary if one was using proper RPC
instead of an ad-hoc protocol on top of HTTP. Watching today's web programmers
sometimes amazes me.

